# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Help me :)

## Detectiv

A ka mundesi dikush te me tregon ku mundem me gjet material per nje esse 
Tema: Mafia 
ju flm

----------


## Cimo

http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=26817

http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=19846

http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=40192

http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=24830

----------


## Detectiv

flm vllej  :buzeqeshje:

----------

